# My HP proliant DL360 G7 doesnt boot from a Acronis boot CD



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Dear group, 
I need to take a full back up using bootable Acronis CD. But my HP proliant DL360 G7 system doesn't boot from CD. Any body can advise.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought you could make a bootable USB for Acronis
https://www.acronis.com/en-us/support/documentation/AcronisBackup_12.5/index.html#36570.html


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

You could try to change the boot order in the BIOS to make the laptop use the CD_ROM to search for the boot media instead of the HDD. Also, make sure the Acronis image matches the MD5 sum. And make sure the cd you are inserting in the laptop is actually a bootable cd because just copying the Acronis iso to the cd won't make it a bootable cd but just a data cd.

We would actually need more information from you to figure out what is the actual problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> HP proliant DL360 G7 system doesn't boot from CD


On that computer the DVD drive was optional and not fitted as standard
It could be fitted at purchase as an optional extra, but not on four bay drive models
Or of course it could be fitted after purchase.
Possibly *darioush* means that it does not boot from optical drive, as he does not have one.


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for your suggestions,
There are some point to mention:
1- My system is a rack mounted not a laptop.
2- The Linux suse has been installed on it.
3- When i bought it , it had the cd drive. I use cd drive in linux for other usage and it was ok.
4- I have test the Acronis bootable cd on another system, HP proliant DL380 G6, and the system booted from CD and the back up process has done successfully. I bought these systems in different project.
5- The number of USB port are limited ( for mouse, keyboard, external hard drive used by Acronis), on the other hand i don't know how to make USB bootable Acronis.


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

darioush said:


> Thanks for your suggestions,
> There are some point to mention:
> 1- My system is a rack mounted not a laptop.
> 2- The Linux suse has been installed on it.
> ...





darioush said:


> Dear group,
> I need to take a full back up using bootable Acronis CD. But my HP proliant DL360 G7 system doesn't boot from CD. Any body can advise.





Macboatmaster said:


> On that computer the DVD drive was optional and not fitted as standard
> It could be fitted at purchase as an optional extra, but not on four bay drive models
> Or of course it could be fitted after purchase.
> Possibly *darioush* means that it does not boot from optical drive, as he does not have one.





Macboatmaster said:


> On that computer the DVD drive was optional and not fitted as standard
> It could be fitted at purchase as an optional extra, but not on four bay drive models
> Or of course it could be fitted after purchase.
> Possibly *darioush* means that it does not boot from optical drive, as he does not have one.


Sorry how could i check it whether the cd drive is standard of not? When i deliver the system it had cd drive. I didn't buy it directly. I didn't assemble it.
Is it useful to compare bios setting of Dl380 g6 with Dl360 g7? Because hp proliant Dl380 G6 server can boot from cd drive with bootable Acronis cd.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Sorry I am late replying.

2. When you reply to this post please just type in box that appears AFTER this post, not by clicking reply on my post, that as you can see quotes back all I have posted

3. As you may know the documentation for those HP servers is extensive to say the least, and it is not possible for me to search through all relevant documentation on your product.

4. That said please see page 74 onwards of this link
https://support.hpe.com/hpesc/public/docDisplay?docId=c00191707

5. If you have entered setup and configured CD as first boot device and of course saved and exited, then I suggest if that does not work you check if the computer will boot from another bootable CD.

6. The fact that the G6 does boot from the Acronis and the G7 does not, could suggest that either the CD drive on the G7 is faulty hence the test to see if it boots from another bootable disc., or there is some manner of problem in the connections etc.

7. I do not know if you can find any additional information amongst the plethora of documents on this link
https://support.hpe.com/hpesc/publi...lts=25&f:@kmdoclanguagecode=[cv1871440]&hpe=1

8. As the G7 has Linux - perhaps the question is what OS is on the G6 see this
https://kb.acronis.com/content/60140

Once again my apologies for having missed your reply on my emails


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for your attention and detail information. I have to study them.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers what is the OS on the G6


> 8. As the G7 has Linux - perhaps the question is what OS is on the G6 see this


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

The g6 server has similar OS like the g7 server. But I think that bios is not dependent on OS.


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Both of them suse linux.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


Macboatmaster said:


> If you have entered setup and configured CD as first boot device and of course saved and exited, then I suggest if that does not work you *check if the computer will boot from another bootable CD.*


*and will it please?*

2. The reason I asked about the OS was because a CD made bootable on Linux, does not necessarily mean it will be bootable on a Windows OS, albeit the firmware may in essence be the same in both cases, and the CD of course boots the computer before the firmware hands control to the boot manager for the OS

3. Is Acronis installed on the computer - 12.5
https://kb.acronis.com/content/60140

If so and the computer will not boot from the CD but can read it, is it not possible to boot the computer from another source, then open the CD and run it from there.
OR if the computer will boot from another CD and Acronis is installed then I suggest you remake the CD on the G7 using the information on the link above - resuming of course that the hardware is CD write and not only CDRom


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for your good information,
I check the bios, both of them are the same, G6 and G7,
But i have not trust the CD drive, i checked it today, and i understand that it is faulty!!!


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

The first bios option is cd drive.


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

So the first thing is to repair the cd drive.


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Would you please discuss about another fault?
In this server when i work with it in locally the monitor graphic is not OK, the text are not clear or complete, but in start up or network connection( by using xlaunch or using Go Global application) the monitor graphic is ok. I try to attach a picture of its graphic quality.
Thank you


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Here is th picture.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Glad you found the fault on the CD drive - as I said on post 7


Macboatmaster said:


> 5. If you have entered setup and configured CD as first boot device and of course saved and exited, *then I suggest if that does not work you check if the computer will boot from another bootable CD.*
> 6. The fact that the G6 does boot from the Acronis and the G7 does not, could suggest that either the CD drive on the G7 is faulty *hence the test to see if it boots from another bootable disc., or there is some manner of problem in the connections etc*.


2. Re the screen - is the background meant to be green and it is just the lack of clarity on the text etc.
What is the make and full model of the monitor
How is it connected to the computer
Have you tried changing resolution
Have you checked if there is a Linux driver for the card (if there is a dedicated card) - other than the one Linux found.
Have you tried replacing the connecting in case that is the problem
Does the monitor on the G7 work on the G6 OK and of course - the other way round.


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Hope be healthy,
I requested an external usb cd drive. But i don't know wether it will be boot from external bootable cd drive using usb port.
Here i send the dl360 G7 hp server boot order:
👇👇👇


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Standard boot order (IPL)
👇👇👇👇


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Standard boot order (IPL)


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Boot order controller👇👇👇


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

The main thread has been solved, thanks a lot to Macboatmaster for his good advises.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

darioush said:


> The main thread has been solved, thanks a lot to Macboatmaster for his good advises.


Thank you, for your post as above.
It was my pleasure to help you.

I suggest you create another topic regarding the graphics in this forum
That will enable you to get replies to the graphic problem, as the thread at the moment of course is seen as a CD boot problem.

Good luck with it.

I am not in a position to assist you presently and will not be online for a few days, due to personal commitments

Stay safe in the crisis


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Glad you found the fault on the CD drive - as I said on post 7
> 
> 2. Re the screen - is the background meant to be green and it is just the lack of clarity on the text etc.
> What is the make and full model of the monitor
> ...


Based on the last root cause: Does the monitor on G7 work on the G6 .... :
recently day i work with the server, after that monitor resolution error, i found another monitor input at the rear side of server, try it, it was ok.
So the problem is because on monitor input at the front side of server,
Thanks for your advices,
Best regards.


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

darioush said:


> Hope be healthy,
> I requested an external usb cd drive. But i don't know wether it will be boot from external bootable cd drive using usb port.
> Here i send the dl360 G7 hp server boot order:
> 👇👇👇


The server detect the external Dvd drive in boot , as first option, like cd drive, without any problem, off corse the RBSU configuration for this successfull boot up are:
1- In standard boot order(ipl), cd drive is the firt option,
2- in System options/USB Options/ usb control is enables.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry in between 10 May and now I have lost the gist of it.
Must have worked another 15 topics since 10 May on this and other sites I work on
Sorry about that 
Main question is 
IS ALL OK now


----------



## darioush (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Pleased to have helped slightly


----------

